# Scrivere la data in inglese/italiano



## finalorbit

I was wondering what is the correct way to write the date in Italian?  What's the order of day, date and year?  Do they use caps? 

Thursday, June 8th, 2006
Giovedì, Giugno 8, 2006

Grazie!
Greg


----------



## primo_cerchio

Giovedì, 8 giugno 2006


----------



## Alberto77

finalorbit said:
			
		

> I was wondering what is the correct way to write the date in Italian? What's the order of day, date and year? Do they use caps?
> 
> Thursday, June 8th, 2006
> Giovedì, Giugno 8, 2006
> 
> Grazie!
> Greg


 
giovedì 8 giugno 2006
ciao
alb


----------



## uinni

Alberto77 said:
			
		

> giovedì 8 giugno 2006
> ciao
> alb


 
Somebody (like me  ) uses the capital letter for the month.

Uinni


----------



## alein

Ciao.
 
Per datare una lettera con la data odierna è corretta la formula 
February 15th , 2007? Va inserita all'inizio o alla fine della lettera? 
 
Grazie mille
alein


----------



## Siberia

Quando è scritta per intero così va bene devi solo stare attento se è in cifre tipo: 6/7/2006  che non si capisce se 6 è il giorno o il mese - sistemi diversi nel mondo anglosassone.
Si mette all'inizio della lettera.


----------



## alein

Grazie mille! 
alein


----------



## borz

*M*entre la stessa data in italiano come sarebbe? e dove metteresta la cittá?
03.24. 2007 Roma va bene?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

borz said:


> *M*entre la stessa data in italiano come sarebbe? e dove metterest*e* la cittá?
> 03.24. 2007 Roma va bene?



Roma, 24/03/2007 (24 Marzo 2007).


----------



## borz

Grazie Paul, sei molto Gentile


----------



## Bisco

Paulfromitaly said:


> Roma, 24/03/2007 (24 Marzo 2007).



In inglese come dovrei scrivere il luogo e la data di nascita?


----------



## Markanoids

Ammesso che ci sono più modi in inglese per tradurre "il 4 dicembre"

Qual'è il più corretto, 4th of December, December the 4th, 4th December, 12/04/2007?
Eventualmente "4 of December" si può usare informalmente?

Grazie,
Marco.


----------



## Lidiabi

Quando traduco ad esempio un listino prezzi di un albergo non so mai se i diversi periodi (es. 02.12.2007-06.01.2008) vanno lasciati così, oppure se il mese e il giorno vanno invertiti. Qualcuno mi può spiegare in quali casi il mese e il giorno vanno invertiti? In questo caso c'è una differenza tra il British English e l'American English?

Grazie!


----------



## Black Opal

Noi Inglesi preferiamo la data prima, poi il mese (31/02/2007)

In America mettono il mese prima (02/31/2007)


Io mi confondo quando vedo la data in versione Americana, specialmente quando potrebbe essere ambigua, tipo 02/03/2007.


Meglio, forse, scrivere il mese per esteso (2nd March, 2007, o 2 March 2007))?


----------



## Lidiabi

Grazie per la spiegazione.

Infatti io di norma preferisco evitare l'ambiguità e scrivere la data per esteso, quando c'è spazio a sufficienza... comunque ora ho capito la differenza, ti ringrazio molto!

Buona giornata


----------



## caffa1985

Se devo tradurre questa data: "Ravenna, 28-31 maggio 2008".
Va bene questa forma: "May 28th-31st, 2008". Ma la città, dove la posiziono? All'inizio o alla fine?


----------



## kate1811

Scusate, forse questo argomento è già stato toccato, ma non riesco a ritrovarlo con la ricerca semplice.
Quando si deve scrivere una data in inglese, qual è il formato corretto?
Es: nell'intestazione di una lettera:
Bologna, wednesday 22 October 2008
oppure: Bologna, wednesday the 22nd, October 2008
Altro esempio:
[...] il convegno si svolgerà nei giorni 24-25 novembre 2008
[...] will take place the 24th and 25th of November, 2008 
[...] will take place the 24 and 25 November 2008
Forse è una domanda stupida, ma ogni volta che devo scrivere una data mi vengono di questi dubbi!!
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Writing the Date.*
> 
> There are several different ways to write the date in English. They  vary from formal to informal, and there are differences between British  and American English. The following table shows some typical formats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FormatBritish: Day-Month-YearAmerican: Month-Day-YearAthe Fourteenth of March, 2011March the Fourteenth, 2011B14th March 2011March 14th, 2011C14 March 2011March 14, 2011
> D14/3/20113/14/2011E14/3/113/14/11F14/03/1103/14/11


----------



## laurentius87

Black Opal said:


> Noi Inglesi preferiamo la data prima, poi il mese (31/02/2007)
> 
> In America mettono il mese prima (02/31/2007)
> 
> 
> Io mi confondo quando vedo la data in versione Americana, specialmente quando potrebbe essere ambigua, tipo 02/03/2007.
> 
> 
> Meglio, forse, scrivere il mese per esteso (2nd March, 2007, o 2 March 2007))?



In Canada mi sembra di aver visto usare la formula 2007/02/31, cioè AAAA/MM/DD.

P.S. come se esistesse il 31 febbraio


----------



## Spettacolopuro

ciao, 

un'altra soluzione non ambigua, usata spesso in documenti tecnici è la seguente:

p.es. 12 GIU 2010 che in inglese sarebbe 12 JUN 2010


----------



## Einstein

Per riprendere una vecchia domanda:


caffa1985 said:


> Ma la città, dove la posiziono? All'inizio o alla fine?


Se la mettessi, la metterei all'inizio, ma di solito non la metto. All'inizio di una lettera metterei o l'indirizzo completo per la risposta (e non solo sulla busta) o niente. Mi sono sempre chiesto l'utilità di scrivere la città a meno che non stia viaggiando per il mondo.
Su un assegno non si scrive la città.


----------



## neuromatico

laurentius87 said:


> In Canada mi sembra di aver visto usare la formula 2007/02/31, cioè AAAA/MM/DD.


Effettivamente usiamo la formula europea (dd/mm/aa), anche se qualche burocrazia governativa utilizza quella che indichi tu.


----------



## laurentius87

neuromatico said:


> *Effettivamente* *In realtà *usiamo la formula europea (dd/mm/aa), anche se qualche burocrazia governativa utilizza quella che indichi tu.



Forse dipende dalle zone? Io ero in Québec.


----------



## neuromatico

laurentius87 said:


> Forse dipende dalle zone? Io ero in Québec.


Credo di no.
http://www.grandrire.com/
http://www.infofestival.com/index.php
http://www.bonjourquebec.com/qc-en/events-directory/festival-special-event/quebec/


----------



## pepitajimenez

Scusate, quindi mettere la città all'inizio di una lettera ad esempio: "Roma, 2010" è un'usanza tipicamente italiana o in fondo è nota anche tra gli anglofoni?
effettivamente è una reminiscenza delle scuole primarie ma mi chiedo se è tipica anche nelle scuole dell'infanzia inglesi. grazie!


----------



## Robyyz

Markanoids said:


> Ammesso che ci sono più modi in inglese per tradurre "il 4 dicembre"
> 
> Qual'è il più corretto, 4th of December, December the 4th, 4th December, 12/04/2007?
> Eventualmente "4 of December" si può usare informalmente?
> 
> Grazie,
> Marco.


I think 4th December is the best of your answers...


----------



## Angel.Aura

pepitajimenez said:


> Scusate, quindi mettere la città all'inizio di una lettera ad esempio: "Roma, 2010" è un'usanza tipicamente italiana o in fondo è nota anche tra gli anglofoni?
> effettivamente è una reminiscenza delle scuole primarie ma mi chiedo se è tipica anche nelle scuole dell'infanzia inglesi. *G*razie!


Non so dirti.
Nel nostro dizionario è riportato nella sezione Ita-Eng, ma non ho idea se venga usato o meno nei paesi anglofoni.


> lì
> 
> articolo determinativo maschile plurale
> ant. burocr. Roma, ~ 7 maggio Rome, 7th May.


----------



## Einstein

pepitajimenez said:


> Scusate, quindi mettere la città all'inizio di una lettera ad esempio: "Roma, 2010" è un'usanza tipicamente italiana o in fondo è nota anche tra gli anglofoni?
> effettivamente è una reminiscenza delle scuole primarie ma mi chiedo se è tipica anche nelle scuole dell'infanzia inglesi. grazie!


Ho sempre trovato un po' strana questa usanza italiana. Se stessi facendo il giro del mondo potrebbe avere un senso scrivere "Kuala Lumpur, 9 October", "Bangkok, 11 October" ecc. per far vedere a che punto fossi arrivato nel mio viaggio, ma normalmente prima della data scrivo o l'indirizzo completo o niente.
Sono anni che non scrivo un assegno in inglese, ma non mi sembra di ricordare che si mette la città oltre che la data.


----------



## Murphy

In una lettera formale/commerciale si usa scrivere l'indirizzo completo del mittente, non solo la città.  Poi la data viene messa sotto.  Vedi un esempio qui.


----------



## rera

uinni said:


> Somebody (like me  ) uses the capital letter for the month.
> 
> Uinni


In quale lingua? In italiano i nomi dei mesi e dei giorni della settimana  si scrivono minuscoli.


----------

